# Sight lights



## Cpacha (Jul 18, 2017)

What’s the opinion on sight lights? I know there is 3 or 4 different ones( lp, zbros and specialty) and I’m wondering which I should get if one is better. The prices are close on 2 of the 3 I’ve found so any advice would be great.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5342535
Check out Bill's lights. redruff is his AT name. I have one about 2 years old that still works great. Half the price of the others, but just as good.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I went to a HHA Kingpin and ditched the batteries and wires. The rheostat is a hood that covers up the wound fiber optic to dim the light as needed. Never been in a situation that a brighter pin was needed and I use a 0.010" fiber


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I've had good luck from my lp...know a few folks that's had trouble with zbros


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Feb 6, 2012)

ar1220 said:


> I've had good luck from my lp...know a few folks that's had trouble with zbros


I love my LP to an Larry at LP Archery is a real stand up guy they have great customer service 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

Run nothing but zbros and never had an issue. Don't need to worry about batteries and their support team is incredible. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

horsehands said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5342535
> Check out Bill's lights. redruff is his AT name. I have one about 2 years old that still works great. Half the price of the others, but just as good.


I have 3 of Bill's lights. Brighter now and still the same price, $47.?? TYD. Battery life is a little over 12 hour of continuous use. Same batteries in mine for the Indoor shooting done this past year, 9 events, and at home.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Zbros all day.
Been running an original for 3 years.
Battery lasts a couple weeks, charges on any mini usb phone charger. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Zbros...I've had all 3 and the Zbros wins hands down. The battery charge last forever and you never have to worry about replacing batteries. Just plug it up and charge it.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Another vote for ZBros. Water resistant, super bright to very dim ajustment plus you can change colors, the charge lasts for weeks, and it’s easy to set up. We have them on our hunting and target bows.


----------



## Cpacha (Jul 18, 2017)

I appreciate everyone’s feedback. I was leaning towards a zbros and looks like I still will. Thanks fo the info on the ruff light. I might get one of them to throw on my hunting bow just to try as well!


----------



## johnl2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Cpacha said:


> I appreciate everyone’s feedback. I was leaning towards a zbros and looks like I still will. Thanks fo the info on the ruff light. I might get one of them to throw on my hunting bow just to try as well!


You will not be disappointed with ZBROS.
I put mine through he!! last 3d season hot cold wet it didn't matter and they hold a charge forever

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

I will have to say Zbros also. I bought a Lp which was good light but dang I like to have went broke buying batteries. I got two Zbros evolutions and they have been perfect battery stays charged for weeks even when using it every day.


----------



## Larry Tanner (Oct 25, 2012)

Now if only they would get them back in stock..


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shrewd has some.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

I made mine. I used a thumb micro light which had a 2 minute timer in it, attached some small tubing at the end, and inserted my sights micro fiber line into it and had a lighted tip. I think it's in the DIY section somewhere if your curious.


----------



## Cpacha (Jul 18, 2017)

I ordered mine threw shrewd


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Got one today. Got it mounted with a .029 pin. Pin is new to me but took a couple of shots before putting everything together to let the potting compound cure. Shots are at 50 meters.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Zbros !!!!!


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

x 2


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> I love my LP to an Larry at LP Archery is a real stand up guy they have great customer service
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


x 2 on this.


----------



## redbearddad (Jul 21, 2017)

I put my zbros with a clear fiber on a couple of weeks ago and have not been disappointed! I really like being able to swap colors as I want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aviduser01 (Jan 22, 2017)

I just got a zbros and like it.

But i really wish it had a tactile on off button instead of a membrane pad.

Minor gripe


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

This is what I did.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4457273


----------

